# 2011 EMERALD COAST REDFISH CLUB Schedule



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey guys, 

Here is the tentative 2011 season schedule!

Feb. 5th Kickoff @ Fishlipz
26th Panama City

Mar. 12th Destin

Apr. 23rd Navarre Kid & Women tourney
30th Upper Bay/ Escambia

May 28th Panama City, also ECRC Kayak trail tourney #1

June 25th Navarre

July 23rd Ft. Walton, ECRC Kayak #2

Aug. 13th Crab Island Palooza # 2
20th Hogtown

Sept. 17th Panama City, ECRC Kayak #3

Oct. 1st Gulf breeze, ECRC Kayak #4, Kayak Championship!

Nov. 12th CHAMPIONSHIP

Look forward to seeing all our competitive local redfish anglers soon!

Thanks, 
Capt. Wade Stepler


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Guys,
Our Kick Off party is tomorrow night at FishLipz restuarant in Ft. Walton Beach FL. I hope you guys can come out and meet with us and enjoy some good food and great company.


----------

